# invicta delta shaper helpppppp!



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

:help: hi guys, i just got a 1988 delta shaper is a 7 1/2 hp 3ph im planing on setting it in my basement, well the quastion is how to wire it for 3 ph, i do not have 3 ph power, and if this shaper was a single ph is not a problem, i do not want to change the motor in the shaper, but i know that i can buy a power converter, does any one out there knows what exactley what i need to get and where to buy it, i found one on creag, li.t , in CT, but he will not ship it, a 3ph converter total of 30 hp for 300$ i think is a good deal. i live in chicago, so i had to let it go.and at my home i only have regular power help please, here is a pic attached of the shaper i got it for 1350 all delivered from california to illinois


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

You can find them on Amazon but your are kicking a dead horse, it will take a big one for 7 1/2HP.. (power converter) ...but that's why you can buy 3 Phz. equipment so cheap..

======



01stairguy said:


> :help: hi guys, i just got a 1988 delta shaper is a 7 1/2 hp 3ph im planing on setting it in my basement, well the quastion is how to wire it for 3 ph, i do not have 3 ph power, and if this shaper was a single ph is not a problem, i do not want to change the motor in the shaper, but i know that i can buy a power converter, does any one out there knows what exactley what i need to get and where to buy it, i found one on creag, li.t , in CT, but he will not ship it, a 3ph converter total of 30 hp for 300$ i think is a good deal. i live in chicago, so i had to let it go.and at my home i only have regular power help please, here is a pic attached of the shaper i got it for 1350 all delivered from california to illinois


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

well i found a couple more just like that one one was 2,000 and the other one was 3,000 same thing, the one that i got was a bank repo


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

finally got my shaper running, i got a rfc home made, some one helped me to build one , that shaper is ronning like a chamnp, in my garage =)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Only just saw this. I was initially intrigued as I used to have an Invicta metal shaper. I was going to ask whether the motor was a star or delta one,as you can sometimes reconnect them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

01stairguy said:


> :help: hi guys, i just got a 1988 delta shaper is a 7 1/2 hp 3ph im planing on setting it in my basement, well the quastion is how to wire it for 3 ph, i do not have 3 ph power, and if this shaper was a single ph is not a problem, i do not want to change the motor in the shaper, but i know that i can buy a power converter, does any one out there knows what exactley what i need to get and where to buy it, i found one on creag, li.t , in CT, but he will not ship it, a 3ph converter total of 30 hp for 300$ i think is a good deal. i live in chicago, so i had to let it go.and at my home i only have regular power help please, here is a pic attached of the shaper i got it for 1350 all delivered from california to illinois


Easiest would be to get a replacement motor !


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

old gizmo said:


> Easiest would be to get a replacement motor !


cost alot of money. a got the phase converter for 350 some guy duilt it for me works real good later a will upload a pic


----------

